# Keying Makeup for a Fashion Show Competition



## HeatherNicole (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok so I was  contacted by a designer and asked to do her makeup for the emerging designers competition at Virginia Fashion Week. I agreed, and met with the designer last night to discuss details. This morning I was making updates to my fanpage and website, and I just decided to click on the vafw website to check some things out.

  	On the website it is said that makeup, hair, and models are provided for the competitors. So I am confused, shocked, and bit disappointed. Obviously I don't want to show at vafw to do makeup for a designers models when 1. they've provided it 2. I'm not trying to be all renegade with it.
  	I contacted the designer and left a message for her to call me back because I had questions.

  	What are your thoughts? How should I handle the designer? What should I do?

  	Here's a link to the website where I saw this info:

  	http://www.vafashionweek.net/edcrules.htm


----------

